# Safe tick prevention



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

I live in NJ, and in this area is known for Lyme and tick infestation. We also live near the woods, and although we have a fenced in yard, rabbits fit under the small gaps and get in.
Yesterday was nice and my husband, our kids and our pup were out in the yard for most of the day. I found two live ticks crawling on my son, which freaked me out. I have two concerns regarding tick preventatives:

1) I dont want to harm my dog. I have read terrible things about adverse reactions. He is currently 12 weeks.
2) I dont want to harm my kids. I have also read reviews about certain meds where kids had reactions from handling the dogs that had the topical meds on them.
My vet did admit the topicals arent "great" for humans. I have read through the threads but still feel confused as to what works and is safe. Please help!

Also, any thoughs on protecting the yard?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use beneficial nematodes from Arbico organics and have been VERY pleased with them overall. That is not 100% but it helps. Diatomaceous earth (food grade, not pool grade) can help in dry areas.

We have some threads on Springtime Garlic for the dogs. That is probably a call your vet would not support.

Also a tick must be attached 12 to 24 hours to transmit Lyme. Twice daily tick checks are in order during tick season.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Scalibor collars, my pup got her first when she was about 12 weeks old, too.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to use Advantix Plus every 2 weeks, however am concerned about the mass of chemicals used and compromising their immune system.

For the past 4 weeks I have been dissolving the following into warm water and adding to their food daily:-

- 1/2 large clove garlic or 1 small clove (crushed then sat for 15 minutes)
- 4 teaspoons of Braggs Raw Organic Apple Cyder Vinegar
- 1 tablespoon of food grade Diatomaceous earth 
- 2 tablespoons of Organic Virgin Coconut Oil

I also do the following:-

- gently rub food grade Diatomaceous earth into their coats daily if I have been to areas known for infestation of ticks, otherwise every 2nd to 3rd day, also comb through.
- check daily for ticks.
- put a Skudo Electronic Tick Repellent on their collar

In the past 4 weeks I have not seen a flea or tick.

We are coming to the end of our tick season here in Sydney, however they are still around and even though it is autumn and coming up to winter, Sydney Vets recommend treating for ticks constantly throughout the year, even though tick season is only suppose to be in summer. 

I will continue with the above until I see a flea or tick, so far so good.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> I used to use Advantix Plus every 2 weeks, however am concerned about the mass of chemicals used and compromising their immune system.
> 
> For the past 4 weeks I have been dissolving the following into warm water and adding to their food daily:-
> 
> ...


My concern is chemicals too. Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I do have the diamataceous earth, but have not yet applied it to his fur. Will have to try. Also, I think i read that sometimes the ticks are in leaf piles? we had a gathering of leaves in the one corner of the yard, so I will try and remove them as well.


----------

